# Matthew 6 The Lord's (Disciple's) Prayer NU & M-text



## Alex Foo (Jun 12, 2016)

Dear brothers and sisters

Hi =)

I have a question concerning the M-text, and NU-text in the footnote of my NKJV bible.

When I read Matthew 6, and when it comes to verse 13,
'for Yours is the kingdom and the power an the glory forever. Amen",
the footnote denotes that NU-text omits verse 13.

Now, as far as deciding authoritative text of scripture is concerned, how should we go about explaining the *legitimacy* (as in, it's authoritative and binding to all believers) or *accuracy* of the text when we have variation in M-text and NU-text?

And, how should we go about defending the *inerrancy* of scripture? 

Thank you =)


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 12, 2016)

You may find this article in support of the doxology helpful: Is the Doxology of the Lord's Prayer in Matthew 6:13 a late addition?


----------



## KeithW (Jun 13, 2016)

Alex, textual variants and inerrancy do not have to be mutually exclusive.

Opponents of Christianity often know more about textual variants in the Christian Bible than Christians do, and use our ignorance to attack our belief in the Scriptures. So knowing something of the history of the transmission of the Bible is a good thing.

[edit] I thought I had two good lectures references but I am relistening to make sure.


----------



## Alex Foo (Jun 13, 2016)

thank you =)


----------

